# The Covenant of Peace Opened



## JM (Feb 28, 2008)

Sermons by Keach:



> Sovereignty; its actual existence in time, was according to his absolute Decree and Purpose from Everlasting; and according to his absolute Sovereignty he governs and disposes of all things, and may do what he will with his own: All Nations tremble before him, whom he would he slew, and whom he would he kept alive. The most High doth according to his Will in the Armies of Heaven, and among the Inhabitants of the Earth, and none can stay his hand, or say unto him, what dost thou? So he hath mercy upon whom he will have mercy, and compassion on whom he will have compassion, and whom he will he hardened. He called Abraham, and revealed himself to him, and let the most of Mankind in his days remain ignorant of him as to Salvation by Jesus Christ: He also entered into a Covenant with the Seed of Abraham, and gave them his Laws and Ordinances, he did not do so to any other Nation: And in Gospel Times he called a few poor and illiterate Fishermen, and such like Persons, and let the Pharisees and Learned Rabbis remain under the power of Sin and Satan; and all this as the act of his own absolute Sovereignty, and Good Pleasure of his Will, as our Lord sheweth, At that time Jesus answered and said, I thank thee O Father, Lord of Heaven and Earth, because thou hast hid these things from the wise and prudent, and hast revealed them to Babes: Even so Father for so it seemed good in thy sight.
> 
> So now, at this day, he sends the Gospel into one Nation, and not into another; and then also in such Nations where the Gospel.



The Covenant of Peace opened 1698 by Benjamin keach


----------

